# Hashirama's child/Tsunade's parent



## PDQ (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you think we'll ever hear about the generation between Tsunade and Hashirama:  Hashirama's son/daughter, Tsunade's mom/dad?

Tsunade is Hashirama's granddaughter, a Senju and an Uzumaki, but only a *quarter* of each, yet one of her parents was literally half Uzumaki, half Senju, with particularly strong versions of each(Mito as a strong Kurama Jinchuuriki and Hashirama as the wielder of Mokuton).  Given how much power is given genetically, shouldn't we have heard of such a character?

It'd be similar to not ever hearing about a half Uchiha/half Hyuuga even if there were clear evidence one existed.


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 29, 2012)

Tsunade's lineage has always interested me, one of her parents had to have insanely strong with that DNA. At this point it seems unlikely that we will ever hear about them, sadly.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 29, 2012)

Might be a little late in the story to bring in such a character, especially since a good opportunity to show him/her was passed up when Kabuto didn't use Edo Tensei to bring them back. If they had been particularly powerful though, we probably would've heard about them by now. Sometimes genes aren't enough; being the child of two powerhouses doesn't guarantee you'll be a prodigy.

inb4 Tsunade's adopted.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 29, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Sometimes genes aren't enough; being the child of two powerhouses doesn't guarantee you'll be a prodigy.



In the cases where the parents are strong due to talent/intellect, no.  But in the cases where both essentially have most of their power from their Kekkei Genkai-like genes, then it's largely inherited.  _A_ pretty much came out of womb with the potential to be a beast, having a father who could take on a Bijuu and himself with Bijuu like chakra.


> Might be a little late in the story to bring in such a character, especially since a good opportunity to show him/her was passed up when Kabuto didn't use Edo Tensei to bring them back


I was thinking more as a flash back.  Maybe when Tsunade's reaching her end, she has one of those near-death flashbacks.


----------



## Maerala (Aug 29, 2012)

PDQ said:


> In the cases where the parents are strong due to talent/intellect, no.  But in the cases where both essentially have most of their power from their Kekkei Genkai-like genes, then it's largely inherited.  _A_ pretty much came out of womb with the potential to be a beast, having a father who could take on a Bijuu and himself with Bijuu like chakra.



Neither clan had a kekkei genkai, however, except Wood Release which was unique to Hashirama, just certain physical traits like longevity and durability. But whatever the case may be, yes, any child of any powerhouse with strong genetics has the _potential_ to be as great as their parents, but it's entirely possible that those genes were recessive in their offspring. Don't get me wrong, I'd be thrilled, obviously, to see Tsunade's parent, but if indeed they were as powerful as we might expect them to be, how could we possibly just be hearing about them now, at the twilight of the series? Unless they _weren't_ very powerful or renowned, in which case they'll probably have little to contribute to anything. I mean, you never hear people praise Tsunade's lineage because of her parents, it always goes back to just Hashirama, even though there's a generational gap between them.



> I was thinking more as a flash back.  Maybe when Tsunade's reaching her end, she has one of those near-death flashbacks.



Given what Dan said to her, she's unlikely to die now, and if she has any such flashbacks I've always imagined them to relate to the Sannin, although I suppose anything's possible. Who knows, Kishi actually surprises quite often, but I wouldn't hold my breath for this.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 29, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> if indeed they were as powerful as we might expect them to be, how could we possibly just be hearing about them now, at the twilight of the series?


It's always surprising how long it takes for Kishi to reveal powerful people who should've been mentioned much earlier.  Danzo, Hanzo, Sakumo was mentioned offhandedly despite dwarfing the Sannin, Nagato, the strongest generation of Swordsmen, Shisui(ironically he retconned Zetsu's statement about Tsukiyomi being the strongest genjutsu, maybe more than once if you count Izanagi), Sandaime Raikage fighting a Bijuu, hell, even Hashirama being uber power Bijuu controlling was completely ignored in his first appearance until postskip with Yamato, then hyped more with Tobi, and then suddenly became this godlike figure by the time Edo Madara came around.  We never even heard about the Sage of 6 Paths, the founder of all ninjutsu, creator of the Bijuu, and living god, until half way after the time skip.

Either through retconned creations or simply taking his time, it's not surprising for ridiculous revelations to come around late in the game.


> Unless they _weren't_ very powerful or renowned, in which case they'll probably have little to contribute to anything. I mean, you never hear people praise Tsunade's lineage because of her parents, it always goes back to just Hashirama, even though there's a generational gap between them.


Well any power of Tsunade's parents would be an almost direct result of his lineage to Hashirama too, so it makes sense they'd go back to the source.


> if she has any such flashbacks I've always imagined them to relate to the Sannin, although I suppose anything's possible. Who knows, Kishi actually surprises quite often, but I wouldn't hold my breath for this.


People have had flashbacks over a huge time frame(obviously jumping forward over extraneous parts).  Chouji's I believe went from a pre-academy to chuunin time frame.  Pain's went from gaining the Rinnegan to being betrayed by Hanzo/Danzo.  Kushina went from her being in the Academy to her death   The idea of "your whole life flashes before you eyes" should include more than 1 group.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 29, 2012)

I would definitely be interested in seeing Tsunade's parents. I would have to think the son/daughter of the great Hirashima Senju would be impressive shinobie. Unless ninja talent skips a generation.

Speaking of Hokage's missing offspring. What ever happened to Hiruzen's other child? I've always been super curious about Konohmaru's absent parents.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Tsunade is the secret, late lovechild of Tobirama and Mito.

I believed it from day 1 and I am sticking with my fanfic. It doesn't really disrupt the plot so I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 29, 2012)

Tsunade's parents may not have been particularly skilled. That isn't to say they weren't powerful, but clearly not enough to be recognized individuals, as Kabuto failed to revive them during the war. At the end of the day, Hashirama's parents were never noted as particularly strong shinobi, and Kushina's parents were never known to be all that strong either. These were shinobi who were 100% Senju, or 100% Uzumaki - so not all Senju/Uzumaki are _notably_ strong.

There's also the possibility that her parents were killed, which would fit in with the theme of death that surrounds her character. Her grand-father, grand-mother, brother, lover, teacher and best friend have all died, so it would make sense that her parents have as well. Perhaps they were killed before they ever made themselves recognized individuals?

Who knows, they aren't plot relevant, so I doubt they'll ever be introduced.​


----------



## PDQ (Aug 29, 2012)

Datenshi Uchiha said:


> Speaking of Hokage's missing offspring. What ever happened to Hiruzen's other child? I've always been super curious about Konohmaru's absent parents.


Me too actually.  We've seen Hiruzen, Asuma, and Konohamaru, but not Asuma's sibling.  I wonder if he snuck in the background of Hiruzen's funeral or Asuma's funeral, or the Kurama fight(since they'd have to be alive when Naruto was born since they were alive later on to give birth to Konohamaru)



			
				Pikacheeka said:
			
		

> Tsunade is the secret, late lovechild of Tobirama and Mito.


That has me wondering if Tsunade's parent was one.  That would explain why there's no Mokuton descendant.  Tobirama thought the power of Mokuton was too great for the world to have another, so he tricked his brother into thinking he had a child when it was really his.



			
				Godaime Tsunade said:
			
		

> as Kabuto failed to revive them during the war


Note that Kabuto had many failed attempts.  He went grave robbing and had to find sufficient DNA.  The fact that he found so many to succeed is surprising, which scares me to think how many he found that *failed*


> These were shinobi who were 100% Senju, or 100% Uzumaki - so not all Senju/Uzumaki are notably strong.


True, but the combination should have some synergy.  If you combined Gaiden's Obito with Hinata, even with their individual weakness, having a Byakugan + Sharingan would be very dangerous.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 29, 2012)

I must know the hidden generation.


----------

